# Suche Rezepte für Döbel



## Fullestipper (31. Dezember 2003)

:b 

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich suche einige Rezepte für
die Zubereitung von Döbel (ganz und Filet).
Evtl. kennt ihr ja ein Weissfischrezept das
für einige Arten in Frage kommt. 
Über ein Rezept und einige Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Für eure Mühe  besten Dank im voraus und
ich wünsche allen Angelfreunden/innen einen guten
Rutsch in das neue Jahr und jederzeit Petri Heil.


Euer Fullestipper Andreas



:s #h :a


----------



## The Driver (1. Januar 2004)

döbel???? meine meinung: pfui teufel! der besteht doch nur aus haut, gräten und schuppen!
also mir fällt da nur ein rezept ein: zurücksetzten.
oh doch noch eins: fischfrikadellen, oder die filets sauer einlegen und 20 jahre gären lassen, bis sich die gräten aufgelöst haben. ;


----------



## anguilla (1. Januar 2004)

ich habe als Steppke vor ca. 15 Jahren mal einen Döbel mitgenommen und gebraten...ich hätte es lassen sollen! 

Schmeckt nicht besonders, dafür hat er umso mehr Gräten!
Bei der rückläufigen Bestandsentwicklung lieber zurücksetzen!


----------



## Hummer (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

leider muß ich meinen Vorpostern recht geben, der Döbel ist auf Grund seiner Unmengen von Gräten wirklich kein Hochgenuß. Deshalb ist der Tip, ihn zu Frikadellen zu verarbeiten meines Erachtens der beste.

Hier findest Du einige Rezepte.

In diesem thread weist member Phoenix auf eine interessante Seite hin. Unter den Punkten Weißfisch 1 und Weißfisch 2 findest Du Rezepte für einige dieser grätenreichen Brüder , die auch für Döbel passen. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Mühle (1. Januar 2004)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Ich habe Döbel ausschließlich zu hegerischen Zwecken entnommen, wenn dies angezeigt war. Ansonsten setz ich sie wieder zurück. Einen hatte ich mal mitgenommen und einfach gebraten. Wirklich kein Genuß. Mit dem Einlegen könnt ich's mir noch am ehesten vorstellen.
Schade eigentlich, dass der Döbel nciht schmeckt. Die Fischwaid auf Döbel ist ja sehr vielseitig und spannend. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Barben Fischer (1. Januar 2004)

also ich hab einen döbel einmal recht lecker gefunden, und die gräten waren halt alle gross konnte sie gut entnehmen(döbel war 55cm) einfach 12h in reichlich aromat einlegen dan wird es (das fleisch) gelb und dan braten....aber sonst ist er nciht so lecker da schliess ich mich meinen vorderleuten an+


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Wenn Döbel dann ab 30 cm !
Darunter sind sie wirklich Nix!!!
Eine Stunde vorher in Süßsauer dh. Zitrone und bischen Essig einlegen und dann braten, lecker!!!
Große Fische große Gräten!!!


----------



## Flußbarschfan (6. Januar 2004)

Habe auch einen Döbel in der Tieflühltruhe liegen. 58cm !!! War ein Beifang beim Zanderfischen. Hat Nachts gebissen und hatte leider zu tief geschluckt! Sonst hätte ich Ihn zurückgesetzt. War ein starker Kämpfer! Nun zur Zubereitung: Habe von einigen Kollegen gehört, dass sein Fleisch gelb und tranig sei und man ihn, wie die Vorposter schon sagten, zu Frikadellen verabreiten soll, oder man räuchert ihn, wie Makrele! Vorher in Lake einlegen, etwas trocknen lassen, gut befestigen und dann die "heiße" Phase etwas länger laufen lassen. Soll dann ganz gut schmecken. Hab es aber selbst noch nicht probiert! Gruss...


----------



## Gelöschter User (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Also wer behauptet das Döbel bzw. Aitel nicht schmeckt ist wahrscheinlich jemand der nur Forellen und Zander gut findet.
Von wegen gelbfleischig oder tranig. Tranig schon gleich gar nicht weil dazu müßte er fett sein.
Aitl hat weißes, allenfalls leicht rosa Fleisch.

Ok Gräten. Aber Fisch hat nun mal Gräten, der eine mehr der andere weniger.
Gegen die Gräten gibt es einfaches Mittel nämlich kleinschneiden.
Geht wie folgt.

Aitl filetieren. Rippen-Gräten entfernen. Dann das Filet von der Hautseite aus mit einem sehr scharfen Messer im max. 3mm Abstand einschneiden und zwar so tief das die Fleischgräten durchschnitten werden. Keinesfalls durchschneiden.
Anschließend würzen nach Wunsch, etwas mehlieren und scharf, zuerst von der Hautseite, anbraten. 

Wer dafür kein Händchen hat um die Schnitte zu setzen, das Filet einfach durch den Fleischwolf, kleine Lochscheibe, und das Fleisch zu Pflanzerl oder Frikadellen verarbeiten.

In beiden Fällen ist von Gräten nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu spüren.

Guten Appetit


Im übrigen schmeckt Fisch, egal welcher Art, immer nur so gut, wie das Wasser aus dem er stammt.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (7. Januar 2004)

@Mucki, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Habe wie gesagt noch keinen gegessen. Melde mich, wenn ich Ihn "vertilgt" habe.
PS: Ich esse nicht nur Forelle und Zander, bin zwar kein Kochtopffischer, aber Barsche liebe ich über Alles und die haben auch Gräten.
Mit dem Wasser geb ich Dir recht, ich merks sehr oft bei Hechten. 
Die schmecken oft nach dem Wasser aus dem sie kommen. 
Gruss!


----------



## Gelöschter User (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Flußbarschfan _
> [BBarsche ............und die haben auch Gräten.
> [/B]



kann es sein das Du was verwechselst?


----------



## Gelöschter User (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich noch was gefunden zur verarbeitung grätenreicher Fische.

An den nachfolgend Bildern dürfte zu erkennen sein wie das gemeint ist mit dem einschneiden.







Übrigens gibt es dafür, allerdings für sündteures Geld, eine kleine Handmaschine zu kaufen.


----------



## petipet (7. Januar 2004)

@Boardies,
Ja, Döbel haben starke Gräten in ihrem Muskelfleisch. Brassen auch, dabei haben beide einen exzelenten Geschmack. Von wegen tranig. Im Sommer ist das Fleisch sehr weich und nicht zu empfehlen. Jetzt, um diese Jahreszeit ist es fest und schmackhaft. Filittieren geht bei Beiden nicht. Also bleibt, wie meine Vorposter sagten, Gräten einscheiden und marinieren. Wirklichen Bodengeschmack haben Karpfen und Schleien. Da regt sich keiner darüber auf. Diese Spezies gelten als Edelfische. Dann sei mir noch gestattet, zu sagen, Forellen, also Salmoniden, aus meinem Hausgewässer: Ruhr bei Hattingen/Baldeneysee bei Essen, schmecken mir nicht so gut, wie die oben genannten Weißfische. Jeder kleine Nebenerwerbsteichwirt verkauft seine Regenbogenforellen als "Lachsforellen". Da sei mir ein Kichern erlaubt. Der Mensch ißt wohl hauptsächlich mit dem Auge. Die Rotfärbung des Fleisches der sogenannten Lachsforellen, kommt von der Carotinbeimengung im Futter. Wildlebende Salmoniden nehmen bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme den Chitinpanzer einiger Insekten zu sich. Daher die Färbung des Fleisches auf natürliche Art. Mir schmeckt am Besten: so ziemlich alles, was aus dem Meer kommt.

Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## hulkhomer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Ich hol das einfach nochmal nach oben, um kein neues Thema eröffnen zu müssen.

Hat jemand ein neues oder besonders gutes Rezept für Döbel/Aitel? An dem Bach den ich befische sehe ich da immer wieder gute Fische stehen und konnte auch schon 3 überlisten (waren die ersten).

Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das Fleisch sogar ziemlich gut sein soll, nur die Gräten eben stören. 

Hatte die bisher gefangenen gar nicht mitgenommen, weil ich eben davon ausgegangen bin, dass Aitel nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Aitel bis 30cm kann man ganz einfach genießbar machen:

Man nehme ein Stahlvorfach, nicht unter 50cm und montiert zwei Drillinge dran.

Einen in Kopf, den anderen in der Flanke einstechen.

Wahlweise an der Pose oder mir Grundblei in der Nähe versunkener Bäume platzieren.

Warten.

Sobald die Schnur zügig abläuft, ist der Aitel genießbar geworden!:m


----------



## Downbeat (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

http://www.frettchen4you.de/fotoalbum/albums/userpics/normal_Zunge_raus-11.jpg
Als wenn!
Ich hab auch mal gehört Brassen haben zuviele Gräten.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Wie ist das jetzt gemeint?;+

|kopfkrat

Aitel zum Frettchenfangen???

Ich bezweifle, daß Frettchen schmeckt...
Aber ich laß mich gerne eines besseren belehren!

:mOder Du meinst den Gesichtsausdruck, nachdem es einen Aitel probiert hat?

Ein Freund von mir wollte seinen allerersten Aitel unbedingst essen. Er hat ihn als Steckerlfisch gegrillt. 
Nach den ersten Bissen hat er eingesehen, daß die Mühe für die Katz war...

Oder auch nicht:
Der Fisch lag über Nacht draußen.
Die Katzen haben probiert, aber auch die haben freiwillig verzichtet...

Die haben bestimmt genauso geguckt wie Dein Frettchen...

:l   |bigeyes        #d    :c


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Döbel schmeckt super!!

einfach die y-Gräten zerschneiden wie bechrieben, panieren und top!!


----------



## shorty 38 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Hallo, grob filetieren, zweimal durch den Wolf oder Cutter jagen und danach durch ein Haarsieb streichen. Dann die Fischmasse mit Ei, eingeweichtem Weißbrot oder Brötchen und Gewürzen zu einer Fischfrikadelle verarbeiten. Braten und guten Hunger, Shorty


----------



## aal60 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*

Wer sich mal echt die Mühe macht Döbel und Brassen zu räuchern, wird echt erstaunt sein, wie gut diese Fische schmecken.

Die Gartemperatur einwenig tiefer und die Garzeit verlängern.
Aus der Räucherware lassen sich auch die Gräten leichter rausziehen. Es sind viele, aber es lohnt sich. #6

Und desto größer die Fische, desto größer die Gräten.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Rezepte für Döbel*



aal60 schrieb:


> Wer sich mal echt die Mühe macht Döbel und Brassen zu räuchern, wird echt erstaunt sein, wie gut diese Fische schmecken......
> 
> 
> 
> .....Und desto größer die Fische, desto größer die Gräten.



Bei Rückenfilets von großen Brasen kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Sie schmecken saulecker.


----------

